# Brad Paisley - Dierks Bentley



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so i was off to the corel center...or scotiabank place...whatever its called last night...

brad paisley - dierks bentley - crystal shawanda

great show...
some amazing guitars...all "boutique" amps too...crystals band used matchless combos...i couldn't read dierks amps...but i've never seen them before...and brad had Dr Z...

brad's stage had a wall of Dr Z amps that had the guts removed and we all tv's...which was pretty cool...

all three shows had great guitarists...dierks was pretty damn good...and brad was phenominal...

brad also had pre-recorded duets...andy griffiths, keith urban, allison kraus, dierks bentley, lil jimmy dickens

i fully recommend seeing him if you have the chance...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's had a lot of coverage lately, all of it well-deserved IMHO.

A buddy who would get pick-up gigs doing load-outs at the NAC and Corel Centre told me about a gig he was hired for packing up Kiss's gear. Apparently they too had a wall of cabs and amps, all Marshall, and except for 1 apiece, all empty.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i haven't gotten the pic from my sister yet...but...

the first song they played (brad) him and his other guitarist came out and were playing these wireless wahwah's...they were HUGE...like 3 times the size of shoe boxes...pretty cool!

soon as i get a pic i'll post


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

the HUGE wireless wah-wah's


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw Brad Paisley at Copps here in Hamilton last Friday night. It was a great show and what a bonus to get Dierks as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> i haven't gotten the pic from my sister yet...but...
> 
> the first song they played (brad) him and his other guitarist came out and were playing these wireless wahwah's...they were HUGE...like 3 times the size of shoe boxes...pretty cool!
> 
> soon as i get a pic i'll post


The topic of those huge wahs came up in the recent issue of GP with Paisley on the cover. They don't actually "work". An actual wah is being operated by the tech offstage. Brad says they know the song well enough that they can be the foot while he's the fingers.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I just missed the show in Edmonton, was flying home that morning, but I'm sure Brad will be around a few more times in the next couple of years. Not a HUGE country fan, but I sure dig his playing!
-Mikey


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

*Opeth May 4 - Toronto*

Wrong thread.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> ...i couldn't read dierks amps...but i've never seen them before......


Bentley"s guitarist is Rod Janzen, He normally uses TopHats. He's from Prince Albert Saskatchewan.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Bentley"s guitarist is Rod Janzen, He normally uses TopHats. He's from Prince Albert Saskatchewan.:smilie_flagge17:


Yes they were tophats. I caught the show February in Hamilton.


----------

